#  Chat Ecke >   Wir machen ein Forumstreffen >

## Patientenschubser

*Hallo ,   also es ist amtlich wir machen ein Forumstreffen in der Zeit vom 9/10.Juni 2007.  
Gedacht als Treffpunkt ist (erstmal) Frankfurt. 
Andere Vorschläge werden aber gerne angenommen.  Warum da (womöglich)? 
Frankfurt hat einen ICE Bahnhof, ist also für die die mit dem Zug kommen sehr bequem, ohne viel Umsteigerei zuerreichen.
Ausserdem liegt es an der Autobahn also auch für die Autofahrer unter uns bequem prima anzufahren 
Wer von euch hat Lust mal all die (oder zumindestens einen Teil davon) kennenzulernen die hier im Forum schreiben? 
Bei Wem soll ich mich melden?
Entweder bei mir oder lucy230279
über eine Privat Nachricht.  Bitte bis spätestens Ende April.  Das Beste wäre wenn Ihr euch bis zum Ende März voranmeldet, geht klar auch später. 
Nur damit wir wissen wieviel es werden könnten. 
So können wir mal anfangen Hotels abzuklappern, Preis abklären und (wenn möglich) Rabatte aushandeln. Ausserdem wäre es dann möglich einen Zeitplan für Unternehmungen zu erstellen. 
Für Vorschläge was wir so machen können/ sollen freuen wir uns sehr. 
Also ran an die Tasten und einen Beitrag geschrieben und/ oder eine PN. 
Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn möglichst viele kommen können und wollen. 
Viele liebe Grüße vom   Patientenschubser und lucy230279*    :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Für alle gilt es muss keiner Übernacht kommen. 
Das gilt natürlich nur als Angebot, ist für manche sicherlich besser zu übernachten, da der Weg nach Hause vielleicht zuweit ist. 
Ihr könnt natürlich auch nur an einem Tag kommen, es wird wohl denke ich der Samstag sein, an dem wir uns dann Treffen, Reden, Essen, Trinken und was auch immer. 
grüßle vom 
Schubser*

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, Danke Schubsi, für die Extraeinladung, ich glaube, ich bin die Einzige bis jetzt, die wohl nur den Samstag kommen wird, oder? 
Hat sich denn überhaupt schon irgendwer gemeldet? Vielleicht könntet Ihr das hier mal veröffentlichen, denn wenn wir das Programm gemeinsam erarbeiten wollen, wäre es ganz hilfreich zu wissen, ob 4 oder 16 Personen kommen. 
Die Liste kann dann ja auch aktualisiert werden, wenn es Zu- oder Absagen gibt! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

soll ich zu- und absagen hier wirklich veröffentlichen? nicht dass das irgendwelche persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt?
aber wenn du meinst, mach ich das natürlich..

----------


## Teetante

*Du kannst doch die Nicknames hier veröffentlichen! Wo ist denn da das Problem? Diese Namen sind doch kein Geheimnis, die sehen wir doch jeden Tag! 
LG, Andrea  *

----------


## mämchen

@Mensch, Andrea, was lese ich gerade? Ich dachte, du würdest nicht kommen und habs schon bedauert - nun freu ich mich mal tüchtig!!!
Bei Lucy angemeldet hab ich mich auch schon, nachdem Göga -GsD - keine Widersprüche eingelegt hat!
Ich komme gerade von meiner neuen Diabetesberaterin, die nun auch bald meine "alte" sein wird, sie ist schwanger u. hat schon ihre Nachfolgerin neben sich sitzen - aber die hat von Pumpentherapie null Ahnung. Ja und auf dem Heimweg  - strömender Regen -iiiiiiiiihhhhhhhh, lieber etwas Schnee - habe ich für heute abend Nudel- und Kopfsalat beschlossen, ich werde zum Kopfsalat Käsebrot essen. 
Übrigens, Käsebrot: in Frankfurt sollten alle Nicht-Hessen unbedingt Äppelwoi ausm G'rippte u. Kochkäs mit Musik kennenlernen... 
Satte Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*@ Ute! 
Bis jetzt sieht es so aus, daß Göga und ich am Samstag dazukommen, mit Euch essen und uns dann am späten Nachmittag wieder Richtung Köln verabschieden! Das kann sich immer noch alles ändern, aber das wäre ja nicht soooo schlimm, da wir auf keinen Fall in Ffm. ein Hotelzimmer brauchen. 
Sollten wir uns doch noch für ein anderes Ziel entscheiden, werden die Übernachtungsüberlegungen wieder neu aufgenommen, außer wir fliegen um die Zeit in den Urlaub, was auch immer noch passieren könnte! 
Zum Äppelwoi und Köchkäs: Ich bin in der Gegend da teilweise aufgewachsen, mir sagt das alles was, aber eher gibt es doch den berühmten Handkäs mit Musik anstelle Kochkäs, oder? *grübel* 
Hmmm, esse beides gerne, kenne auch aus dem Spessart einen Handkäs, der wie - tja, schwierig zu beschreiben - irgendwie wie Frischkäse war und dann halt mit Musik. Den gab es da immer, wenn wir gewandert sind und dann in dem Wirtshaus eingekehrt sind, legger! 
Oder aber auch Rippchen mit Sauerkraut, oder Leberknödel, oder Eisbein, oh wie lecker! Hessen und Spessart ich kooooooomme!! 
Liebe und verfressene Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hey ihr zwei, 
mit dem unterhalten übers essen seid ihr im falschen thread. raus da :Grin:  
*grins* 
bis jetzt:
ja:          starbug, lucy230279, patientenschubser,mämchen
evtl:       teetante, obelix1962
nein:       monsti, leonessa,claus,julchen 
so, bitte, bitte noch viele pn's schreiben!! :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Küken kommt auch nicht! 
Ach menno, nun laß mich doch mal von der hessischen Küche schwärmen, außerdem hat Mämchen davon angefangen und ich bin ein höflicher Mensch, also antworte ich auch!    *lach* 
Andrea *

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Tja, wie das immer so ist, da habe ich mich gerade mit Ffm. angefreundet und wäre den Samstag gekommen, aber nun sieht es so aus, daß meine Schwiegereltern genau an dem Wochenende zu uns kommen aus Hamburg, da kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht abseilen und wir zusammen schon mal gar nicht! 
So sieht es jetzt aus und das heißt, ich werde nicht kommen! 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, macht viele Foto's, wir werden uns bestimmt irgendwann auf einem Treffen dann kennenlernen! 
Irgendwie doch traurige Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

waaahh, *lucybitterlichweint* *schluchz*  :k_crying:  
das nächste mal bestimmst du den zeitpunkt

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Lucy! 
Was glaubst Du, mache ich lieber? Schwiegereltern hier über 4 Tage/3 Nächte oder zum Forumstreffen zu kommen?  
Siehste, von daher auch die "irgendwie doch traurigen Grüße" meinerseits!  
Das wird dann hier wieder nichts mit Ruhe und Wochenende, da ist Aktion angesagt und Beschäftigungsprogramm!  
Wenn ich dann also den Montag drauf hier nur wirres Zeug schreibe, wißt Ihr warum, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich reif für eine Woche Urlaub!  
Mein Göga freut sich tot, nicht etwa, weil seine Eltern kommen, nee, nee, sondern weil hier am 07.06. Feiertag ist und er sich so nur einen Tag Urlaub nehmen muß, weil seine Eltern kommen! Reizend ist er manchmal, mein Mann!!  
Nächstes Jahr machen wir bestimmt wieder ein Treffen, dann sehe ich zu, daß wir anrollen! Versprochen!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo andrea,  

> *Was glaubst Du, mache ich lieber? Schwiegereltern hier über 4 Tage/3 Nächte oder zum Forumstreffen zu kommen?*

 ich hoffe die antwort zu wissen? :Grin:  
tja, meine schwiegereltern sind eigentlich okay, mein schwiepa wohnt in köln und er ist eh aller 3-4 wochen da und schläft natürlich bei schwiemu. so muss ich nie irgendwelch we's planen, wenn er kommt. da bin ich ganz froh darüber,dass schwiemu hier wohnt.
wenn meine mum aus salzburg kommt, übernachtet sie im hotel, das geht auch.
tut mir leid für dich kleine, aber ich werde dir berichten und fotos schicken, versprochen.. :Smiley:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hmmmmmm da könnt ich ja glatt mal dran überlegen, so als "Newbie"........... :Zunge raus:  
FFM ist ja nicht allzu weit.............. 
*grübel*   :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

na dann los, wir würden uns freun :Grin:  
endgültige anmeldung ist eh erst im mia, aber wir müssen ja schon mal a bissl planen.

----------


## mämchen

Hat sich eigentlich schon ein Bus aus Rottweil und Umgebung angemeldet?        
Neugierig bin. 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hmmmm, gute Frage, ich denke mal schon, daß die RW'ler-Fraktion vollständig anrollt.... ODER Brava, Zwicki und Schubsi??   *

----------


## Patientenschubser

*täller* Das bleibt immer ein Geheimnis das was niemand so ganz genau.. 
Ihr dürft alles essen aber nicht alles wissen.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen 
Das mit der Umgebung find ich ne feine Sache wann fahrt Ihr den in der Landeshauptstadt vorbei

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da mämchen nicht aus *Rottweil und Umgebung* kommt sondern
aus Zwingenberg/Bergstraße wird es wohl eine Weile dauern bis 
Stuttgart ihr Landeshauptstadt ist...  
von der Entfernung her ist das sicherlich (für die meisten) kein Problem, 
es sind nur ca. 160 km. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## cappuccinomum

Huhu Schubser!!!!
Wieso biste nicht im Bettchen :Huh?: ??   :Zunge raus:

----------


## Obelix1962

> Da mämchen nicht aus *Rottweil und Umgebung* kommt sondern
> aus Zwingenberg/Bergstraße wird es wohl eine Weile dauern bis 
> Stuttgart ihr Landeshauptstadt ist... 
> von der Entfernung her ist das sicherlich (für die meisten) kein Problem, 
> es sind nur ca. 160 km.

 Fahrgemeinschaften wären aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.
Ich meinte ja nur eventuell die RW ler und die S

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ausgepennt, nein aufgehört... 
Hier war vorher wieder die Hölle los die Freundinnen meiner großen haben das Haus bevölkert.... 
bevor sie dann alle Lautsatrk in die Stadt ausgezogen sind. 
Raubritter waren sicherlich nicht lauter und nicht gefährlicher... *schauder* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

*Guten Morgen !* 
Man gewöhnt sich an alles nur nicht an das gegackere von Mädels in diesem Alter

----------


## Patientenschubser

Achso Obelix, 
na dann wollen wir mal sehen wer alles mit zum Treffen kommt und wer nicht... dann sehen wior weiter. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Schubsi wenn ich Zeit hab nimmst mich einfach untern Arm und nimmst mich mit weil ich lieg bei dir wohl am besten auf dem Weg sind es für dich 100 m bis zu mir ?

----------


## Patientenschubser

äh das kommt glaub ich genau hin... klar nehme ich dich mit, aber gerne. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

schnief, ich bin bis jetzt einzige vertreterin der ost-fraktion, könnt ihr nen kleinen umweg fahren?
jaja, schon klar umweg und dann noch ossi, nein danke, oder?*liebguckt**grins*

----------


## Patientenschubser

wie einen kleinen Umweg... *rechen* das sind schlappe 665 km mehr... 
oh das ist mit dann doch ein bisschen zu weit....  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Schupsi sei nicht so mit mir unterm Arm ist das doch ein Katzensprung

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na wo du recht hast *rechen* 665 durch 2 macht dann nur noch 332,5 km pro Nase für uns... dann würde das ja noch gehen... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ich komm euch entgegen :Grin:  
ihr seid ja so lieb zu mir  :Grin:  
*ganzgerührtist*

----------


## Zwickbua

wir können halt schon richtig nett sein wenn wir wollen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja wenn wir wollen können wir viel...

----------


## lucy230279

und warum? weil ihr es könnt, is das nicht dein spruch schubsi?*grins*
na dann macht mal, bin auf eure nettigkeiten gespannt :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja mein Spruch... 
Wie nett sollen wir auch sein  :Huh?:  
Was alles von unser verlangt wird, unfassbar.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Zwickbua

Schupsi und noch ein bisschen mehr weil ich bin der liebe nett zuvorkommende von uns zwei du bist der grobe schupser

----------


## Patientenschubser

ja woll grob und ungeschlachtet bin ich.
Der Trampel unter den Schubsern quasi...  :Smiley: 
Der Elefant im Porzelanladen.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## mämchen

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, ob inzwischen irgend etwas an Vorbereitungen getroffen wurde, aber ich glaube eher nicht, sonst hätte man wohl etwas davon erfahren. 
Ich ziehe hiermit offiziell meine Anmeldung zurück. 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

also, liebe user. da es im mom bei vielen leuten drunter und drüber geht, denke ich, hat es im mom nicht wirklich viel sinn, ein treffen zu veranstalten.
vielen fehlt einfach die zeit und manchen, mir auch, leider im mom auch das geld.
ich hoffe ihr seid darüber net traurig. wir machen einen neuen termin..

----------


## Herbstwind

Dann warten wir mal ab. An dem Termin hätte ich nicht gekonnt, da ich krank war.

----------


## i - Punkt

Ach schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat! 
@ Patientenschubser ... 
Dich würde ich wirklich gerne kennenlernen, ... da Du ja quasi um die Ecke wohnst und im ähnlichen Job arbeitest, ... bzw. .... na ja ... erst wenn ihr erfolglos ward, beginnt ja meistens unser Job! 
Leider bin ich gar nicht mobil, ... weder Auto, noch das Nötige zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen! 
Aber vielleicht ergibt es sich ja mal! 
.... Nur nicht ungeduldig werden! Ihr habt euch viel Mühe gegeben!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na mitnehmen würd ich dich alle mal.... 
Du schwingst dich in den Zug und ratterst bis hier her und ich nimm dich dann auf... 
Vielleicht klappt es ja mal im nächsten Jahr oder im Jahr drauf oder ...

----------


## StarBuG

Ich würde sagen, wir verschieben das Treffen auf nächstes Jahr.
Bis dahin dürften noch viel mehr User an Bord sein und wahrscheinlich auch mehr Interesse. 
Ich denke, dass Thema muss also im Moment auch nicht mehr als Wichtig oben im Forum fixiert sein. Hab es deshalb mal wieder zu einem normalen Thema gemacht. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------

